# Speaking of printers.



## IKE (Aug 24, 2018)

Back in Dec. 2015 I went to Walmart and purchased a brand new Canon mdl. MG2220 ink jet printer for $33.00, I don't use it all that much but it's been a fantastic little printer......I've used the photocopy feature more than anything else but it'll also print off the screen and scan<----which I've never used.

I noticed that my b & w copies were a little faint the other day so I checked the ink last night and found that the color cartridge was still over half full but the black cartridge was pretty much empty.

Anyway, I just got back from Walmart (yea I know it's early ) and one black cartridge ran me $23.00 which is just $10.00 less than the new printer, which included ink, cost me back in Dec. 2015.

Seems to me like printer companies really like to dig deep in a persons wallet when it comes time to purchase ink.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2018)

I have found that its better to just buy another printer.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2018)

Generally speaking, printer companies make their money on ink, and not on the printers that use the ink.  Most electronics these days are built to be disposable...if you can find a TV repair place in your town, I'll move there!  Printers seem to be on that list as well.  

I have an HP printer and an ink subscription to HP because I do a lot of printing.  I don't have to do anything, I'm linked to HP on the net, and it sees when the printer is getting low on ink and sends me another one.  Love the convenience!


----------



## Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

Years ago I used to get "Continuous Ink Supply" syatems
for my printer, but I couldn't get one for this printer, the
CIS was always very good, you just had to top up the
tank, you could also get pigment ink rather than dye ink
which water based, while pigment is alcohol based and is
good for pictures and is waterproof.

Some of the "Pirate Copies" of the cartridges are filled with
the pigment ink, but not all.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2018)

My black ran out (or dried out) even though I rarely use my printer, put new cartridges in around once a year.  Happy to be able to print out the things I needed in a dark blue color, since it's nothing formal, it doesn't matter what color it is.  I'll suck the color one dry until I need to go out and buy another cartridge.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

Ugh, I just replaced our printer this week.   In putzing with the old Canon, I wasted $100 worth of ink cartridges trying to get the &%@*!  thing to print.   I was just about to toss it onto the driveway from the second story window, then run over it with my car about 20 times.   So yeah.   Printers are cheap but ink cartridges are not.

And of course the old model cartridges don't work with the new HP printer.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> My black ran out (or dried out) even though I rarely use my printer, put new cartridges in around once a year.  Happy to be able to print out the things I needed in a dark blue color, since it's nothing formal, it doesn't matter what color it is.  I'll suck the color one dry until I need to go out and buy another cartridge.



Some printers don't allow using the alternate cartridge. You have to replace the empty one.

in that case use a sledge hammer. I find canon the best and hp the worst.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Some printers don't allow using the alternate cartridge. You have to replace the empty one.
> 
> in that case use a sledge hammer. I find canon the best and hp the worst.



So funny, I've had exactly the OPPOSITE experience.  Cannon and Epson have been difficult and non-intuitive and cumbersome to usenwhen I've had to troubleshoot client issues, because I've never actually owned one......no that's not quite accurate.  I did own an Epson once some time ago, and had similar difficulties. 

I wonder if the different experiences have more to do with type of usage than the printers themselves?


----------



## Don M. (Aug 24, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have found that its better to just buy another printer.



The problem with doing that is that most new printers come with Partially Filled cartridges....so within 50 to 100 pages, you will be stuck with buying new cartridges.  These printer companies have mastered the art of making profits.


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2018)

Having other stuff to do I didn't get around to messing with the printer till about an hour ago......before I installed the new black cartridge I did a auto "head and nozzle clean" and the printer is now back to making excellent b & w copies.


----------



## Macfan (Aug 24, 2018)

When the price of ink goes down, the price of the printers will go up - economics. On printers in general, my preference is Epson. Epson is one of the few, if not the only, manufacturers that provide full ink cartridges with their new printers. Most everyone else provides 'sample' cartridges. Over time I've found Epson printers to be work horses and able to go the distance. They aren't perfect but then none of the others are either, so, all things being equal, I'll take Epson . Don...


----------



## Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

My Epson tells me that I am not using "Epson
Cartridges", I just click Continue and it is quite
happy, but the law might be different where you are.

Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

Our last Canon lasted 9 years so I can't complain; I think the printhead finally bit the dust and would have cost more than a new printer.   I got the new HP free so can't complain there, either.   (A "use this and provide a product review" thing.)


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 1, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> My black ran out (or dried out) even though I rarely use my printer, put new cartridges in around once a year.  Happy to be able to print out the things I needed in a dark blue color, since it's nothing formal, it doesn't matter what color it is.  I'll suck the color one dry until I need to go out and buy another cartridge.



Great idea!    My black is almost gone, onto dark blue for me!     Thanks.


----------

